# 10 Free Spotify Invites Available



## ulyssestone (Jan 6, 2010)

Spotify is the best instant music streaming service in the world, officially launched in several European countries. Visit Spotify.com for more information.

If you want an invite for Spotify Free, drop my a line at spotifyclassical at gmail.com, or PM me here.

Spotify has a huge classical music library, check out my blog http://www.spotifyclassical.com/ for classical playlists.


----------



## ulyssestone (Jan 6, 2010)

The complete Naïve Vivaldi Edition in one Spotify playlist:

http://www.spotifyclassical.com/2011/01/naive-vivaldi-edition-open-vivaldi.html

"URL Will Become Universal Music Format."

http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2011/01/spotify-says-url-will-become-new-universal-music-format.html


----------

